# عجيب أمركم يا اسلاميين مصر ...!!



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

*عجيب أمركم يا اسلاميين مصر ...!!
ما أن تسمعون كلمة مدنيه الا وتهبوا مفزوعين ولسان حالكم ينطق بعبارة أعوذ بالله !!!
لماذا تمثل لكم هذه الكلمه منتهى الكفر والبعد عن الدين ..لماذا تتهمون من يطالب بمدنية وطنه بأنه كافر ينادى بترك الدين والعيش بحريه متناهيه بلا مبادىء أو شرائع تحكمه !!
الا تعلمون أن هذه المدنيه التى تنبذوها وتحاولون قتلها وطمسها بكل ما أُوتيتم من قوه هى فى الاساس تعمل لصالحكم ولاجل حمايتكم ..
فهذه المدنيه هى التى تنادى بأن تعيشوا بحريه دون أن يمس أحد معتقدتاكم أو يحرمكم من حقوقكم..
المدنيه ليست بديل للتدين يا ساده
المدنيه هى طريقة حياه وليست معتنق يزيل عنكم هويتكم الدينيه
المدنيه يا أصحاب العقول هى تنظيم يسهل لكم ولغيركم اسلوب للعيش دون أن يأخذ أحد من حق أحد ولا يُسمح لشخص أن يجور على أخر..
ما نراه منكم ومن أحزابكم فى الفتره الاخيره يؤكد على أنكم بحاجه لمراجعة أنفسكم قبل فوات الاوان 
أنتم يا ساده لستم بشعب مستقل أنتم جزء من هذا الشعب ..نعم فلينظر كل منكم فى مراَته ويواجه نفسه بهذه الحقيقه
اذا كنتم قد حصلتم على فرصه فلتحسنوا استخدامها ولكن بعد أن تتفهموا ان الشعب أتى بكم لتخدموهم لا لتتسيدوهم
فالشعب يبحث عن خادم يحقق له أحلامه ويجلب له حقوقه لا يبحث عن سيد يزله ويمص دماءه
يوم أن أعتليتم منصة المجلس لم نعطيكم توكيلاً عاماً على بياض لتتحكموا فينا وتتصرفوا عننا 
تذكروا هذا وأنتم فى غرف صناعة القرار ..تذكروا ايضااا أن معارضيكم جزء من الشعب
له حقوق وصوت يجب احترامه وله من النديه لا تمحيها أعدادكم الكبيره التى تتفاخرون بها
ديكتاتوريتكم لن ترحمكم من يد شعب فاقت احلامه كل الحدود
أعلموا ان رصيدكم بدأ ينفذ بالفعل ..بدأ بسطاء الشعب يفقدون ثقتهم فى نواياكم
فاتركوا ما جئتم من اجله وابحثوا عن طوق نجاتكم فى أحلام هؤلاء البسطاء 
والا...​*


----------



## TELLER (21 أبريل 2012)

هل تقبلى بدولة مدنية يتم فيها تفتيش الكنائس والاديرة والاشراف على حسابتها ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> هل تقبلى بدولة مدنية يتم فيها تفتيش الكنائس والاديرة والاشراف على حسابتها ؟



*يااااااااه هو لسه ف حد بيتكلم ف موضوع التفتيش ده
اذا كان السيد الرئيس العوااااا نفسه انكر انه طلب ده ف يوم من الايام leasantr 
عمومااااااانحن لا نخفى ف اديرتنا وكنائسنا ما نخشى فضحه فلو سيتم تفتيش الجوامع والمساجد والزوايا بصفه دوريه وبأسلوب يحترم الاماكن المقدسه سوف لا نعترض أما عن الاشراف على الحسابات فهو أمر مرفوض شكلا وموضوعااا فبالمنطق هذه أموال من المسيحيين وللمسيحيين موارد ذاتيه و تبرعات
تغطى احتياجات الشعب المسيحى فبأى حق يطالب أحد بالرقابه عليها !!
وهل انت لا تجد ف المدنيه ما تناقشه سوى هذه الاشياء
فعلا عجيب أمركم !!!!*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

المدنية كلمة يصعب على الاسلاميين التعامل معها لانة يرونها ضد الدين!!!
فالمدنية تطالب بفصل الدين عن السياسة وهذا ما يراة الاسلامين انة كفر والحاد
فلا تنتظرى من اناس يرون فى عقيدتهم ان المدنية هى الامثل لقيادة دولة


----------



## TELLER (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يااااااااه هو لسه ف حد بيتكلم ف موضوع التفتيش ده*
> *اذا كان السيد الرئيس العوااااا نفسه انكر انه طلب ده ف يوم من الايام leasantr *
> *عمومااااااانحن لا نخفى ف اديرتنا وكنائسنا ما نخشى فضحه فلو سيتم تفتيش الجوامع والمساجد والزوايا بصفه دوريه وبأسلوب يحترم الاماكن المقدسه سوف لا نعترض أما عن الاشراف على الحسابات فهو أمر مرفوض شكلا وموضوعااا فبالمنطق هذه أموال من المسيحيين وللمسيحيين موارد ذاتيه و تبرعات*
> *تغطى احتياجات الشعب المسيحى فبأى حق يطالب أحد بالرقابه عليها !!*
> ...


 
تطالبين بالدولة المدنية  وها انت اول من يطيح بها
اليست الشفافية هى اول متطلبات الدولة المدنية
ما المشكلة فى ان تشرف الدولة على حسابات الكنيسة  كمؤسسة فى الدولة
ولكنكم تعتبرونها دولة داخل دولة  ثم تطالبون بالمدنية وانتم اول من يتجاهلها  *فعلا عجيب أمركم !!!!*
*الاشراف لن يامر الكنيسة ان تنفق الاموال على مزاج الدولة ولكنه سيراقب هذا الانفاق و شفافية الدولة المدنية تتطلب ذلك ولكنكم تعانون من ازدواجية*
*ماذا لو كانت هذه الاموال من جهات معادبة لمصر لتحويل الكنائس الى ابراج تجسس وقواعد لاختراق الامن*
*اليس من شفافية الدولة المدنية ان تراقب هذه الاموال لقطع الشك باليقين*
*  وبعد ذلك تشكون من التعامل معكم بحساسية*
*ارجوكم كفى ازدواجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> المدنية كلمة يصعب على الاسلاميين التعامل معها لانة يرونها ضد الدين!!!
> فالمدنية تطالب بفصل الدين عن السياسة وهذا ما يراة الاسلامين انة كفر والحاد
> فلا تنتظرى من اناس يرون فى عقيدتهم ان المدنية هى الامثل لقيادة دولة



_*نعم هى دى المشكله المدنيه عند المسلم المتشدد = كفر وانكار للدين 
وكل المشاكل اللى بيعانيها الشعب حالياااا من التيارات الاسلاميه بسبب هذه الافكار المترديه
ربنا يرحمنا ..*_


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2012)

*للأسف نتعامل مع مغيبين حافظون وليسوا فاهمين ... *
*ماذا تتوقعى منهم يا عزيزتى .. فالمواطن البسيط لابد وان يضع كل ثقته بشيخ دينه الاعلم بأمر الله وشرعه .. وعندما ينتهز هذا الشيخ هذه الثقه لتحقيق اغراضه ونواياه .. تكون هذه هى الكارثه .. التى نحياها الان ... *​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *عمومااااااانحن لا نخفى ف اديرتنا وكنائسنا ما نخشى فضحه!*


*ازاى بقى ... امال الاسود والنمور والفهود والسلعوه اللى احنا مخبينهم فى الاديره عشان نرهب بيها المسلمات التقيات عشان يكفروا ويتنصروا دى ايه يا دونا ..*
*دة احنا فتحنا فرع من ادغال الديجيتال فى الاديره والكنائس *
*ربنا يرحمنا من الغيبوبه اللى المسلمين عايشين فيها *

*ملحوظه : لو مش عارفه اى هى ادغال الديجيتال اسئلى دونا الصغيره leasantr*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> تطالبين بالدولة المدنية  وها انت اول من يطيح بها
> اليست الشفافية هى اول متطلبات الدولة المدنية
> ما المشكلة فى ان تشرف الدولة على حسابات الكنيسة  كمؤسسة فى الدولة
> ولكنكم تعتبرونها دولة داخل دولة  ثم تطالبون بالمدنية وانتم اول من يتجاهلها  *فعلا عجيب أمركم !!!!*
> ...



*ابراج تجسس وقواعد لاختراق الامن30::smil16:
ده على اساس ان مسيحيين مصر موديل 2012 ولسه نازلين السوق جديد!!
يعنى العمر الطوووويل ده كله على ارض مصر المحروسه واجهزة المخابرات وامن الدوله وجميع الحكومات والرؤساء السابقيين والحاليين والمستبعدين هههههههه
كل ده ومفيش قضيه واحده ولا حتى شبهه علينا ده احنا على كده جامدين اوووى ومش واخدين بالنا :t31:
حقيقى مش عارفه اقول ايه ولا اعلق بايه على كلامك ده يا شريكى :11azy:
هى دى افكاركم عننا ..هو ده اللى بيحشوا دماغكم بيه للاسف !!!!
يا رب ارحم..
لا يا سيد تيللر أحنا لا خونه ولا جواسيس وتراب بلدنا غالى عليننا يمكن اكتر منكم كمان
الكنيسه كمؤسسه مبتاخدش ولا جنيه من الدوله ومصادر دخلها رغم عدم المراقبه الا انها معلومه جداااا عند اجهزة الدوله اطمن ومش عيب يكون عندنا اكتفاء ذاتى يسمحلنا نصرف على نفسنا وعلى فقرائنا 
كل الحكايه وبكل صراحه هو طمع البعض فى الموارد دى وده موستحيل نسمح بيه :t30:
طيب يعنى انت كمسلم هو ده وجه اعتراضك الوحيد على المدنيه ؟؟!!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *للأسف نتعامل مع مغيبين حافظون وليسوا فاهمين ... *
> *ماذا تتوقعى منهم يا عزيزتى .. فالمواطن البسيط لابد وان يضع كل ثقته بشيخ دينه الاعلم بأمر الله وشرعه .. وعندما ينتهز هذا الشيخ هذه الثقه لتحقيق اغراضه ونواياه .. تكون هذه هى الكارثه .. التى نحياها الان ... *
> 
> 
> ...



*اكيد معرفش ايه هى ادغال الديجيتال اصل بقالى كتير مدخلتش اديره :hlp: ههههههه
للاسف هى معاناه محتاجه سنين وسنين علشان نلاقيلها حل
ربنا يرحمننا *


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

> *ماذا لو كانت هذه الاموال من جهات معادبة لمصر لتحويل الكنائس الى ابراج تجسس وقواعد لاختراق الامن*


ههه بصراحة عندما اشاهد هذةالافكار نقول لحول ولا قوة الا باللة هههههه


----------



## TELLER (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ابراج تجسس وقواعد لاختراق الامن30::smil16:*
> *ده على اساس ان مسيحيين مصر موديل 2012 ولسه نازلين السوق جديد!!*
> *يعنى العمر الطوووويل ده كله على ارض مصر المحروسه واجهزة المخابرات وامن الدوله وجميع الحكومات والرؤساء السابقيين والحاليين والمستبعدين هههههههه*
> *كل ده ومفيش قضيه واحده ولا حتى شبهه علينا ده احنا على كده جامدين اوووى ومش واخدين بالنا :t31:*
> ...


 

لا يا عزيزتى هذا خلط الامور
اولا  حوادث تجسس المسيحيين موجودة على مدار التاريخ واشهرها عام 1967  ربما تكونى انت فقط انسانة نقية
وهذا ذكرته على سبيل المثل
اما مسالة الاكتفاء الذاتى فمن قال ان المراقبة تعنى نهب او ضد الاكتفاء--- ارجوكى هذا خلط للامور ومثل هذه الاقاويل هى ما تثير الريبة
*طيب يعنى انت كمسلم هو ده وجه اعتراضك الوحيد على المدنيه ؟؟!!*
*الاسلام هو دين المدنية*
*والحديث الشهير  انتم ادرى بشؤن دنياكم*
*والاسلام هو من اخرج اوربا من دولة الكنيسة الى الدولة المدنية وادخلها عصر النهضة باعتراف الاوربيين*
*ولكنى اعترض على من ياخذ المدنية بالقطعة مثلك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههه بصراحة عندما اشاهد هذةالافكار نقول لحول ولا قوة الا باللة هههههه



*بس يا جاسوس خلاص كل شىئ انكشف وبان :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> لا يا عزيزتى هذا خلط الامور
> اولا  حوادث تجسس المسيحيين موجودة على مدار التاريخ واشهرها عام 1967  ربما تكونى انت فقط انسانة نقية
> وهذا ذكرته على سبيل المثل
> اما مسالة الاكتفاء الذاتى فمن قال ان المراقبة تعنى نهب او ضد الاكتفاء--- ارجوكى هذا خلط للامور ومثل هذه الاقاويل هى ما تثير الريبة
> ...


*يا خراشى موجوده على مدار التاريخ ولسه سايبنا نعيش وعادى كده !!!
لا 1967 لسه مكانش تم تجنيدى للاسف ههههههه
لو ممكن تبقى تبعتلى ع الخاص القصه دى وأهو اتعرف على تاريخ اجدادى ف التجسس يمكن اتعلم منهم ومبقاش نقيه زى ما بتقول 
ما هو المصيبه بقى ف المقوله دى الاسلام هو دين المدنية

ازااااى الاسلام دين المدنيه وهو دين
ما هو يا أما دينيه يا أما مدنيه
ده خلط رهيييييب وكارثى ما بين الاتنين
طيب خلينى معاك  يعنى ع حسب كلامك الاسلام يخرج اوروبا من الدينيه وجاى يدخلنا احنا فيها ليييييه ؟؟؟؟
محدش بياخد حاجه بالقطعه لكن انت وانتم اللى بتحصروا قضية المدنيه فى قضية الاقباااط مع انه فى النهايه وحتى لو أصبحت بفضلكوا دوله دينيه أحنا هنكون خارج القصه لانه بكل صراحه ووضوح لن تطبق شريعتكم علينا وده أمر منتهى يعنى من الاخر المسلمين هما اللى هيعانواااااا من رفضكم للمدنيه  
*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس يا جاسوس خلاص كل شىئ انكشف وبان :smil8:*


هههههه نفسى ا تمسك ويكون معايا دولارت التجسس
المهم يكون معيا دولا رات وخلاص ههههه


----------



## TELLER (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا خراشى موجوده على مدار التاريخ ولسه سايبنا نعيش وعادى كده !!!*
> *لا 1967 لسه مكانش تم تجنيدى للاسف ههههههه*
> *لو ممكن تبقى تبعتلى ع الخاص القصه دى وأهو اتعرف على تاريخ اجدادى ف التجسس يمكن اتعلم منهم ومبقاش نقيه زى ما بتقول *
> *ما هو المصيبه بقى ف المقوله دى الاسلام هو دين المدنية*
> ...


 
الدين يتناقض مع المدنية فى المسيحية
اما الاسلام فلا يتناقض
وهذا ما يجعلك تاخذى المدنية بالقطعة
واطمئنى لا احد يريد تطبيق احكام الشريعة عليك او على غيرك
نحن فقط نريد دولة مدنية  باحكام لا تناقض الشريعة
يعنى ميجيش واحد يقولى عايز اعمل محافل لعبادة الشيطان
او اتاحة زواج رجلين ويقولى  هى كدة المدنية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

*الحمد لله اني مقضيها متابعه وبس
كنت متأكد اني هلاقي عقول مقفوله زي دي
حافظين كلام ومش فهمين ولا كلمه فيهم
ارحمنا برحمتك يارب​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أبريل 2012)

سيدتى انهم لا يفهمون ولا يعقلون ولو كانو يفهمون ما قالوا نعم للاعلان الدستورى واليوم يندمون


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2012)

*باظت الدعوة يا دونا ... بتدني في مالطة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *باظت الدعوة يا دونا ... بتدني في مالطة *​



*هو ده كتالوج مسلمى مصر .... الإسلام عندهم أنهم يلعقوا احذية الوهابيين اسيادهم وطظ فى اى اى حاجة تانية

ومحمد على .... ذهب إليه الشيوخ وأكابر البلد عشان يتولى ولاية مصر ... بعد أن تفسخت الخلافة العثمانية ..... فقام وذبح كل الدروايش من المماليك .... وانشأ الدولة المصرية الحديثة التى تقوم على العلم والعمل

لم يكن فى مصر رجلا يصلح لهذه المأمورية ... ولم تجد مصر إلا هذا الرجل الألبانى الجنس ليبنى مصر الحديثة

فمصر منذ الغزو الإسلامى وهى بلد عاقر ... لا يلد إلا الأغبياء والسفهاء والدراويش .... أما رجال العلم ... فمصيرهم الهلاك ... فأين الشيخ محمد عبده ... واين الشيخ جمال الأفغانى .... أين زويل الذى طلب أحد أراجوزات مجلس الشعب منع دخوله المجلس ... أين مجدى يعقوب .... أين الدكتور الباز ..... لا مكان لهم وسط أبناء الزنا الذين يبعون أمهم من أجل حفاة البترودلارات

فلا أمل فى مصر .... بوجود هؤلاء الرعاع *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> يعنى ميجيش واحد يقولى عايز اعمل محافل لعبادة الشيطان
> او *اتاحة زواج رجلين ويقولى هى كدة المدنية*


*لأ يا تيللر مش هى دى المدنية ...*
*هذا ما يروجه بعضاً من الذين وضعوا نصب أعينهم كراسى السُلطة وراحوا يتاجرون بأسم الدين وبيع الوهم للبُسطاء ...*
*لا ثقافتنا ولا عقيدتنا سواء المسيحى او المسلم يرضى بأتاحة زواج المُثليين ...لا ولن تجد (( مصرى )) يقبل بهذا*
*أو يَجرُأ على النُطق بهذا ...*
*هذه دعوة حق يُراد بها باطل ...*
*إنه الأستبداد بمساندة السماء ...أو هكذا يزعمون !!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أبريل 2012)

*



			ا مكان لهم وسط أبناء الزنا الذين يبعون أمهم من أجل حفاة البترودلارات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه ده معقول اللي اشوفه؟ احساسي انك تتكلم عن بعض المسلمين اللي مش عاجبينك بس عيب عليك قذف امهاتهم بالزنا ياحضرة المشرف الواحد ما يشتم الا اذا افلس وقذف الامهات  شئ يوجع القلب وغير اخلاقي مهما وصل فيك الغضب مايبرر لك الكلمتين دول   *


----------



## Critic (21 أبريل 2012)

كل لما ادخل اى موضوع بيناقش الاسلاميين واشوف ردودهم اقرر اخرج من سكات بدل ما يجيلى الضغط , لا عجب ان بلاد العرب فى قاع العالم


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

على فكرة احنا غلطانين اننا نرد على واحد بس داخل يتكلم ومعروف تفكيرة ازاى
بيتحدث فى نقاط اقل مايوصف انها اقل من تافهة ويبنى عليها اساس كلامة
مستوى ضعيف جدا فى التواصل الفكرى مع هذة النوعية


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> ايه ده معقول اللي اشوفه؟ احساسي انك تتكلم عن بعض المسلمين اللي مش عاجبينك بس عيب عليك قذف امهاتهم بالزنا ياحضرة المشرف الواحد ما يشتم الا اذا افلس وقذف الامهات  شئ يوجع القلب وغير اخلاقي مهما وصل فيك الغضب مايبرر لك الكلمتين دول   *



*فهمت مشاركتى بعقلية غبية مركزة فى الجزء السفلى من الجسد .... ابنا الزنا الذين اقصدهم الأبناء التى انجبتهم مصر وقبلوا الأحتلال الإسلامى لمصر مقابل عدم دفع الجزية ..... فهمت يا استاذه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (22 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ازااااى الاسلام دين المدنيه وهو دين
> ما هو يا أما دينيه يا أما مدنيه
> ده خلط رهيييييب وكارثى ما بين الاتنين
> 
> [/B]



اسمحى لى اختى الغاليه ان اكتب سطرين  فى هذا الموضع لكى اوضح لكى ازاى 

الاسلام دين المدنيه وهو دين لأنه فصل لكل نقطه تفصيلها الدين تفصيلاته معروفه و السياسه لها تفصيلاتها على حسب معطيتها .. لأن فكرة الدوله الدينيه هى ماذا هى قهر الحاكم لمحكوميه بأسم الله ومن يخالف رأيه فهو يخالف الله ويستحق الموت و كل هذا ليس فى الاسلام ... المشكله وسوء الفهم اتى من ناحيتين حداثه اشتغال التيارات الاسلاميه بالسياسه فحصلوا كثير من الاخطاء لحداثتهم  و الناحيه الاخرى هى ترويج الميديا لتصور ما يمكن ان يكون عليه حكم تحت مظله اشبه بالخلافه ان جاز التعبير وكأنه نسخه بالكاربون من الحكم الدينى فى اوروبا وهذا قطعا خطأ .

لأنه فى الوقت الذى كانت تقتل وتحرق فيه اوروبا الفلاسفه و العلماء بأسم الله ... كان الفلاسفه والعلماء تحت حكم الخلافه الاسلامى يشهدون حريه غير متصوره حتى فى يومنا هذا  يعنى هناك ائمه كبار الفوا مؤلفات غايه فى التحرر مثل الامام السيوطى وغيره .. اعتقد لو ان السيوطى حى اليوم بيننا والف مثل هذه المؤلفات فى وسط ما نراه اليوم من شىء اشبه بارتباك التيارات الاسلاميه يمكن كنا نجد اصوات تطالب باعدام امثال هؤلاء العلماء  

فلا يمكن اختصار الفكر الاسلامى فى الوجوه التى نراها اليوم لا يمكن ان اختصر الفكر الاسلامى والحضاره والثقافه الاسلاميه فى تصريح او رؤيه لعبد المنعم الشحات او ياسر برهامى او غيرهم مع كامل الاحترام ليهم فهم علماء .. لكن الثقافه الاسلاميه اوسع من ذلك بكثير .. والاسلام لم يعرف ابدا الحكم الدينى على الطريقه الاوروبيه 

طولت شويه معلش .. لكن هو مجرد توضيح


----------



## coptic eagle (22 أبريل 2012)

*لماذا يجب رفض ان تكون الشريعه الاسلاميه مصدر للتشريع*

حول المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى

مادة ٢
الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ
الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 

ماذا سوف يحدث ان الشريعة طبقت 
لنأخذ مثلا هذا الحديث
1 - قلت : يا رسول الله ! إنا كنا بشر . فجاء الله بخير . فنحن فيه . فهل من وراء هذا الخير شر ؟ قال ( نعم ) قلت : هل من وراء ذلك الشر خير ؟ قال ( نعم ) قلت : فهل من وراء ذلك الخير شر ؟ قال ( نعم ) قلت : كيف ؟ قال ( يكون بعدي أئمة لا يهتدون بهداي ، ولا يستنون بسنتي . وسيقوم فيهم رجال قلوبهم قلوب الشياطين في جثمان إنس ) قال قلت : كيف أصنع ؟ يا رسول الله ! إن أدركت ذلك ؟ قال ( تسمع وتطيع للأمير . وإن ضرب ظهرك . وأخذ مالك . فاسمع وأطع ) . 
الراوي: حذيفة بن اليمان المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1847
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿


يعني الناس اعترضت على حكومة الرئيس
واجبرته على التنحي
بسبب الحكومه والفساد والخ الخ الخ
هل لو الشريعة نفذنا الشريعه 
وطلع واحد بينشر الفساد هل لنا الاعتراض
زي ما بيحصل في ايران بيخلصوا على المتظاهرين 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167354


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (23 أبريل 2012)

coptic eagle قال:


> *لماذا يجب رفض ان تكون الشريعه الاسلاميه مصدر للتشريع*
> 
> حول المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى
> 
> ...



كلام خاطىء اصلا حتى بغض النظر عن الاخطاء فى حمل النص على معنى معين ... لانك حينما تتحدث عن الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر للتشريع فانت بتجيب الثوابت قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلاله 

يعنى الزنا حرام ويجرم السرقه حرام وتجرم البلطجه حرام وتجرم الربا حرام ويجرم الاحتكار حرام ويجرم ... لكن ما وجد فيه من اقوال العلماء قولين او اكثر لن يكون احد هذه الاراء صيغة قانون دون الرأى الاخر .. هل فهمت شىء ام كعادتك سترد باقتباسات اخرى غير فاهم معناها .. اما  هذا الحديث الذى اتيت به هو شارح نفسه بنفسه هو يتكلم عن زمان معين لا على مطلق الزمان ويعطى اوصاف هذا الزمان  من عدم الالتزام بالدين من كل رؤساء الناس و اناس قلوبهم قلوب شياطين مصورا مدى الشر الذى سيكون عليه هذا الزمن المعين 

وهذا هو زمن الفتن ويبين ذلك قوله ( ماذا اصنع ان ادركت ذلك ) اى ماذا افعل ان ادركت هذا المعين لا المطلق  ...  فكأنك تقرأ ولا تستوعب 

مش انت بتطعن فى الاسلام اهو بس لو انا مسيحى وانا مدير المنتدى هافصلك لان ده مش مستوى طعن ينطلى على احد سورى ههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (23 أبريل 2012)

> *اسمحى لى اختى الغاليه ان اكتب سطرين  فى هذا الموضع لكى اوضح لكى ازاى
> 
> الاسلام دين المدنيه وهو دين لأنه فصل لكل نقطه تفصيلها الدين تفصيلاته  معروفه و السياسه لها تفصيلاتها على حسب معطيتها .. لأن فكرة الدوله  الدينيه هى ماذا هى قهر الحاكم لمحكوميه بأسم الله ومن يخالف رأيه فهو  يخالف الله ويستحق الموت و كل هذا ليس فى الاسلام ... المشكله وسوء الفهم  اتى من ناحيتين حداثه اشتغال التيارات الاسلاميه بالسياسه فحصلوا كثير من  الاخطاء لحداثتهم  و الناحيه الاخرى هى ترويج الميديا لتصور ما يمكن ان  يكون عليه حكم تحت مظله اشبه بالخلافه ان جاز التعبير وكأنه نسخه بالكاربون  من الحكم الدينى فى اوروبا وهذا قطعا خطأ .
> 
> ...


*الصراحة الكلام دا ميتردش عليه الكلام دا احسن تعليق عليه هو...........
صباح الفل يا معلم*







*الغريبة ان المسلمين الى الان حسب الفقه الاسلامى بيكفروا من يقولوا بكروية الارض لان صريح القران ينفى ذلك
والاخ " المحشش " بيقولك الاسلام بيحترم العلماء
الغريبة ان الاسلام عبارة عن شوية جهلة بديول لم يقدموا للبشرية ملعقة دواء واحدة
والاخ " المبرشم " بيقولك الاسلام بيحترم العلم


يا استاذ مسلم مهذب 2 التواليت اللى انت بتعمل فيه حمام اختراع غربى لولاه كنت زمانك بتمسح ب3 حجرات عملا بسنة الحبيب
لما اوربا عاشت فى عصور الظلام اعترفت بخطائها وقادت حركة اصلاح
لكن طول ما المتخلفين الاسلاميين بيداروا حقيقة ما مارسوه من عربجة وعربدة ضد كل ما خالفوهم هيعيشوا ويموتوا فى تخلفهم

الدولة المدنية تعنى تفعيل دور المواطنة والكل واحد تحت حكم موحد لكل المواطنين بنفس الحقوق والواجبات
الدولة المحمدية تقسم البشر الى مؤمن وكافر
المؤمن يتمتع بكل الحقوق والكافر فى خدمة المسلم ويظل على ذمته وفى عهدته غير مخالف لشروط المسلم والا فالقتااااااااااال 


دولة محمدية تعنى الرجوع لمزابل التاريخ الاسلامى ووساخته التى تخطت كل وساخات الفاشيين فى العالم وعلى راسهم هتلر

اعترفوا بقة بالحق الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
اعترفوا ان كل الشعوب داقت الامرين تحت حكم الخلافات الاسلامية الفاشية وحكامها المعربدين وما لاقاه المسيحين من عربجة اسلامية تخطت كل حدود الادمية 



فرجاء تخلى عن الحشيش قليلا وعليك بالعسل وان لم تستجيب فكذبت وصدق رب الكعبة الرجيم  *​


----------



## Critic (23 أبريل 2012)

الأمر لا يحتاج لجدل
دعوا التاريخ يحكم
الاسلام اثبت فشله كمنظومة سياسية فى كل مكان وكل زمان ,هذه الحقيقة التى ستواجه كل مسلم مهما دفن رأسه فى الرمال ,لماذا لا تتعلموا من التجارب التاريخية وتعترفوا بعدم صلاحية الاسلام ؟! يا له من كبرياء ظلامى !


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (23 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عجيب أمركم يا اسلاميين مصر ...!!
> ما أن تسمعون كلمة مدنيه الا وتهبوا مفزوعين ولسان حالكم ينطق بعبارة أعوذ بالله !!!
> لماذا تمثل لكم هذه الكلمه منتهى الكفر والبعد عن الدين ..لماذا تتهمون من يطالب بمدنية وطنه بأنه كافر ينادى بترك الدين والعيش بحريه متناهيه بلا مبادىء أو شرائع تحكمه !!
> الا تعلمون أن هذه المدنيه التى تنبذوها وتحاولون قتلها وطمسها بكل ما أُوتيتم من قوه هى فى الاساس تعمل لصالحكم ولاجل حمايتكم ..
> ...



أستاذة Dona Nabil

الأمر ليس بهذا السوء 

مشكلتنا مشكلة مصطلحات ليس إلا فاسمحي لي حضرتك اسألك يعني إيه دولة مدنية اللي حضرتك تقصديها ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> الدين يتناقض مع المدنية فى المسيحية
> اما الاسلام فلا يتناقض
> وهذا ما يجعلك تاخذى المدنية بالقطعة
> واطمئنى لا احد يريد تطبيق احكام الشريعة عليك او على غيرك
> ...



*يا عزيزى ايه اللى دخل المسيحيه ف كلامنا دلوقتى !!
أحنا لما نقول رافضين الدوله الدينيه أحنا رافضين الحكم الدينى عموما لا مسيحى ولا اسلامى 
ولما انت تقول انك عاوز احكام لا تناقض شريعتك الامر يختلف عن مطالبتك بتنفيذ كل احام الشريعه عليك ولو طالبت بتطبيق الشريعه بكامل احكامها عليك لازم تراعى ان هناك اخر من هو لا ينتمى الى هذه الشريعه وان هذا الاخر ليس بضيف بل هو مواطن له كامل الحقوق وعليه كامل الواجبات حتى وان كان اقليه طبعااا ده بالاضافه لكثير من المسلمين المنتمين لنفس الشريعه ورافضين تطبيقها عليهم اياً انت اسبابهم 
باقى كلامك عن عبادة الشيطان وزواج المثليين وغيرها من الاشياء العجيبه افتكر يعنى انه لو حتى الشعب المصرى كله ركن الدين ع جنب مش هنلاقى حد يطلع يطالب بالحاجات الغريبه دى 
المشكله ان الافكار دى هى نتاج زرع الافكار المشوهه عن المدنيه علشان يكرهوا الناس ف المدنيه 
والناس أصبح عندهاا يقين خاطىء بأنه يا أما دينيه يا أما كافره والامور عمرها ما تتاخد كده ابدااااا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الحمد لله اني مقضيها متابعه وبس
> كنت متأكد اني هلاقي عقول مقفوله زي دي
> حافظين كلام ومش فهمين ولا كلمه فيهم
> ارحمنا برحمتك يارب​*



*معلشى يا ميكووو لازم نكافح يمكن نقدر نفهم بعض ld:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سيدتى انهم لا يفهمون ولا يعقلون ولو كانو يفهمون ما قالوا نعم للاعلان الدستورى واليوم يندمون



*معلشى هو كده اللعب ع وتر الدين بيلغى العقول وبيحرف مسارها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *باظت الدعوة يا دونا ... بتدني في مالطة *​



*ناقصه هى احباط يا عم انت :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو ده كتالوج مسلمى مصر .... الإسلام عندهم أنهم يلعقوا احذية الوهابيين اسيادهم وطظ فى اى اى حاجة تانية
> 
> ومحمد على .... ذهب إليه الشيوخ وأكابر البلد عشان يتولى ولاية مصر ... بعد أن تفسخت الخلافة العثمانية ..... فقام وذبح كل الدروايش من المماليك .... وانشأ الدولة المصرية الحديثة التى تقوم على العلم والعمل
> 
> ...



*الفكر موجود ولكنه تحت سياط الجهل والتكفير والفهم الخاطىء للدين وأصبح المجتمع كله تحت رحمة من عينوا أنفسهم أوصياء ع الشعب بصفتهم وكلاء الله ع الارض 
ربنا يرحمناااا ...*


----------



## Critic (23 أبريل 2012)

بأمانة يا استاذة دونا انا شايف ان وقتك ثمين للدخول فى مناقشة مع بعض الاشخاص الجاهلين المعروف طريقة تفكيرهم واسلوبهم وغرضهم مسبقا , الحوار معهم لا يثمر ولا توجد ارضية مشتركة من الاساس, هم لا يهمهم لا التقدم ولا الانسانية ولا المساواه,كل ما يهمهم تمجيد معتقدهم المعشوق وسيادته على باقى المعقدات, اتركيهم لظلامهم ليضحك علي جهلهم كل الأمم


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ يا تيللر مش هى دى المدنية ...*
> *هذا ما يروجه بعضاً من الذين وضعوا نصب أعينهم كراسى السُلطة وراحوا يتاجرون بأسم الدين وبيع الوهم للبُسطاء ...*
> *لا ثقافتنا ولا عقيدتنا سواء المسيحى او المسلم يرضى بأتاحة زواج المُثليين ...لا ولن تجد (( مصرى )) يقبل بهذا*
> *أو يَجرُأ على النُطق بهذا ...*
> ...



*ده اللى لسه كنت بقوله الشعب المصرى كله بمسلمينه ومسيحيينه بعاد كل البعد عن الخزعبلات دى 
بس هنعمل ايه بقى ف تجار الدين ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> ايه ده معقول اللي اشوفه؟ احساسي انك تتكلم عن بعض المسلمين اللي مش عاجبينك بس عيب عليك قذف امهاتهم بالزنا ياحضرة المشرف الواحد ما يشتم الا اذا افلس وقذف الامهات  شئ يوجع القلب وغير اخلاقي مهما وصل فيك الغضب مايبرر لك الكلمتين دول   *



:t9::t9:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> كل لما ادخل اى موضوع بيناقش الاسلاميين واشوف ردودهم اقرر اخرج من سكات بدل ما يجيلى الضغط , لا عجب ان بلاد العرب فى قاع العالم



*معلشى خدلك حباية ضغط وتعال اتناقش معانا 
هنعمل ايه محدش بياكلها بالساهل :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> على فكرة احنا غلطانين اننا نرد على واحد بس داخل يتكلم ومعروف تفكيرة ازاى
> بيتحدث فى نقاط اقل مايوصف انها اقل من تافهة ويبنى عليها اساس كلامة
> مستوى ضعيف جدا فى التواصل الفكرى مع هذة النوعية



*مين بس اللى عصبك كده يا حسبوووو شاورلى عليه علشان
اشكره :gy0000:*


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مين بس اللى عصبك كده يا حسبوووو شاورلى عليه علشان
> اشكره :gy0000:*


ههههههه كدة يعنى ماشى
لا بجد دونا اصل هذا الحوار غير مجدىاطلاقا لانة تقريبا  بين الفكر واللا فكر بين المنطق وعدمة 
بصورة اخرى كاننا نتحدث لغتين مختلفين فكيف يتم التواصل ؟؟
لابد من وجود على لاقل معيار للحديث ولا يوجد للاسف


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ناقصه هى احباط يا عم انت :closedeye*


* انا غلطان ... وأستاهل ضرب ال قباقيب :t26: أنا قلت انورك وأخد بيدك في طريق العتمة ده *

*يا اختاه ... في الأسلام *
*عندما يناقش اي من الأمور التي في صميم الدين بين الشيوخ والتابعين يقال ,,, لا تناقش ولا تجادل يا اخ فلان *
*ولكن عندما يناقش اي من الأمور التي تتعلق بالدين بين التابعين أو الشيوخ مع أحد الكفرة يقال ,,, جادلوهم بالتي هي أحسن ,,, وخليك زي ما أنت علي موقفك وعلي قناعتك والنصر لك قريب *​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (23 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> * انا غلطان ... وأستاهل ضرب ال قباقيب :t26: أنا قلت انورك وأخد بيدك في طريق العتمة ده *
> 
> *يا اختاه ... في الأسلام *
> *عندما يناقش اي من الأمور التي في صميم الدين بين الشيوخ والتابعين يقال ,,, لا تناقش ولا تجادل يا اخ فلان *
> *ولكن عندما يناقش اي من الأمور التي تتعلق بالدين بين التابعين أو الشيوخ مع أحد الكفرة يقال ,,, جادلوهم بالتي هي أحسن ,,, وخليك زي ما أنت علي موقفك وعلي قناعتك والنصر لك قريب *​



ههههه افتح اى كتاب من كتب اصول الفقه هتلاقى العالم الواحد بيناقش نفسه .. يقولك فلان قال كذا بدليل كذا وفلان قال كذا بدليل كذا لكن الصحيح هو كذا بدليل كذا وكذا ويقولك طب ليه طب فين طب امتى طب لو فرضنا كذا طب بالمنطق وهكذا 
لا يمكن لمن تعود ان ينقل عن شخص شبهه و تردديها بسطحيه ان يعى ما هو كم العلوم و النقاش الاسلامى الاسلامى ... العلوم الاسلاميه حينما تقرأها كما يقرأها المسلم من زاوية التعلم رويدا رويدا تشعر انك امام الضخامه لن تتصور كم شعورك بتفتح مداركك حين تعلم العلوم الاسلاميه للعلم لا ان تتعلم كيف تقتطع نص ما من موقع ما لكى تلقى به شبهه 

اين مسيحيوا الان من مكرم عبيد باشا الذى كان يتفاخر بحفظه للقرأن وكيف اعطاه حفظ القرأن مخارج الفاظ سليمه ولغه قويه 

فيا ليتك قبل ان تدعى ان النقاش ممنوع فى الحوار الاسلامى الاسلامى كنت قرأت العلوم الاسلاميه وساهدت كم النقاش و الجدل العقلى والمنطقى و العلمى  فيه


----------

